# GH/IGF-LR3/Slin



## Ironlion2 (May 25, 2018)

Anyone have experience using all three pre-workout?


----------



## odin (Jun 1, 2018)

Great preworkout stack. Only small doses would be needed but some use high doses. I tried all 3 pre and it felt great. I keep slin low as it effects my workouts if I dose it too high. No more than 5iu hgh and lr3 I started at 20mcg and worked up to 80mcg last cycle.


----------



## Ironlion2 (Jun 1, 2018)

Was thinking; 4iu GH + 80-100mcg IGF-LR3 + 6iu HumR while I cruise.


----------



## suppdude (Jun 6, 2018)

odin said:


> Great preworkout stack. Only small doses would be needed but some use high doses. I tried all 3 pre and it felt great. I keep slin low as it effects my workouts if I dose it too high. No more than 5iu hgh and lr3 I started at 20mcg and worked up to 80mcg last cycle.



What are you referring to slin effecting workouts?  Just going hypo?


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 10, 2018)

I would be interested how this turns out for you. All of those are great around training.


----------



## odin (Oct 2, 2018)

suppdude said:


> What are you referring to slin effecting workouts?  Just going hypo?



I never noticed this. Too late now but not really hypo effects. Even if more than enough carbs are taken in it's actions just make me feel a bit off. It's hard to describe but more tired and it effects performance. I mainly notice it with higher doses and carbs don't help but they are needed. I guess that internal battle to keep blood sugar stablized throws me off.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 2, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> I would be interested how this turns out for you. All of those are great around training.



I'm very interested in hearing about your results as well.


----------



## Victory (Oct 4, 2018)

Ironlion2 said:


> Was thinking; 4iu GH + 80-100mcg IGF-LR3 + 6iu HumR while I cruise.



How did you get on? Did the LR3 make much difference? I will be starting GH and HumR soon.


----------

